# Looking for a good Breeder/mentor Pocono's PA



## amandalynncarr (Sep 13, 2010)

My name is Amanda I am currently looking for a GSD to get started in Training and working/showing career. I want to find a breeder within a hour of me to show me the ropes. I have prior exp with Amstaffs in the show ring and general ob training. I currently have a 8 year old amstaff that is fixed (male) and a shep/retriv mix female. I am not looking to breed just want to get back into showing and training. I have grown up with Shepherds and enjoy them very much. We are in process of moving to Kunkletown PA on 7 Acres. Any help would be great. Would consider juv/adult as well. You may email me at [email protected] or phone 610-689-0475 this is a serious inquiry and I have 24hrs to give as I am a stay at home mom. Both my dogs are very socialized and get along well with cats,children, and of course DOGS!!!


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Are you thinking of AKC showing?


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

*I think a mod (Magie Lee Rose)lives in the Pocono's * area. You can pm her she is very knowledgeable with GSD'S and would probably know a good breeder in that area


----------



## amandalynncarr (Sep 13, 2010)

AKC I have shown before with UKC a lot more laid back. I just really want to get involved and learn.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

www. gsdca.org This is the website for the German Shepherd Dog Club of America. It will help you find the regional club closest to you where you can met local fanciers.

Darby-Dan German Shepherds, Saugerties, NY - Quality since 1961 This kennel is in NY (I'm not good with geography so bear with me). They have been involved with GSD's in conformation mostly or many years. Dan was president of the German Shepherd Dog Club of America.


Alkarah - Quality AKC German Shepherd Dogs They are in NJ. She is an AKC judge for GSD.

Totana Piper Hill's German Shepherds Connecticut, Connecticut German Shepherd Breeder, German Shepherd Dogs and Puppies for sale. Work and show line German Shepherd Dogs in CT. They are in CT and Barbara is a judge.

Good luck with you search.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Andy's Website if you are willing to go south a bit from Kunkletown. They breed for Sch and police dogs, so it really matters WHAT kind of GSD you are thinking of breeding.

Though is sure wouldn't hurt to go and see everyone, talk to everyone and then decide.

Another PA place as a contact is Eichenluft German Shepherd Dogs

http://www.dvgsdc.com/ I'll be at their agility trial on Sept 25!


----------

